# Only side work I do is for family. Here it is



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

A small project I did over the weekend at my sisters house. Replaced well tank, acid neutralizer, and water softener. Installed a 50 micron Pre filter. 
I almost didn't post this because of that shark bite on the drain line. I didn't have a pex adapter with me. :whistling2: 

In my sisters words. Her water tasted like "blood". Now it taste like it came out of a Fiji bottle!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice job. So acid neutralizer doesn't inject...just a media filter to balance ph??


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Nice job. So acid neutralizer doesn't inject...just a media filter to balance ph??


Yes, the media in the neutralizer is used up at a rate depending on the ph of the water. Once the level gets low, you just add a bag or two. It still backflushes and rinses itself every 4 days. Average in this area is a couple bags every 2-3 years.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice job... but I installed my prefilter with blow down before the tank to protect the bladder.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Chandog said:


> Now it taste like it came out of a Fiji bottle!


Are you sure you wanted to say that? :laughing:

In 2006, Fiji Water ran an advertisement stating, "The label says Fiji because it's not bottled in Cleveland". This was taken as an insult by the city's water department.

The Cleveland Water Department ran tests comparing a bottle of Fiji Water to Cleveland tap water and some other national bottled brands. *Fiji Water topped the pack in arsenic, and other contaminants,* the test showed. On 28 July, The Plain Dealer reported that the advertisement (which was to run through the end of the year) was pulled after the test results were published by the paper

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Nice Job!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

redbeardplumber said:


> Nice job. So acid neutralizer doesn't inject...just a media filter to balance ph??


Take a look here...


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Red. Haven't seen these in these parts.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Nice job... but I installed my prefilter with blow down before the tank to protect the bladder.


Do you always install your pre-filters before pressure tank?? With blow down?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Do you always install your pre-filters before pressure tank?? With blow down?


Dependings where ya at.. many area have 'grit' or sand in water.. that will get caught between the bladder and well tank groove and becomes abrasvie, cutting into bladder. Blown down or spin down filter catch it before going into the tank and system.. look into Russo spin down filter.. every time when u add salt into brine tank, blown open the filter as needed..


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work. You need to add some stickers on those babes. 
Risky to put a filter before tank. If HO doesn't
check it could burn out pump. Unless you put switch before filter


----------

